
A Field Guide to Roadside Wildflowers at Full Speed [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://theprairieecologist.files.wordpress.com/2020/01/a-field-guide-to-roadside-wildflowers-at-full-speed_january2020-1.pdf
======
LukeBMM
This just came up last week when marveling over the splendor of Science
Diagrams that Look Like Shitposts.

[https://twitter.com/scienceshitpost](https://twitter.com/scienceshitpost)

